# Built a pvc bow stand...



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## jomo37 (Oct 13, 2014)

That's nice I need to build 1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

kool..


----------



## felix1985 (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't be mad when I steal this design for myself one day. Seriously though, that's awesome. Love the camo wrap!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Sweet. Might build one myself.


----------



## Kanagagota (Dec 5, 2015)

sweet... i need to make one like that


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Ala_Archer said:


> Took about 2 hours total and cost was $59.00


Where do you get plastic pipe so inexpensively? 

Up here that would cost well over a hundred bucks.


----------



## reed4343 (Jan 19, 2014)

tagged for later


----------



## texasagg92 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is great. Definitely want to build one like this. What kind of camo wrap did you use?


----------



## nolan3387 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## Paul Lobo (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job !!! I will build one.


----------



## petespistol (Jan 6, 2016)

Man I like that. I am going to make these for some birthday presents... This would be handy at 3D shoots too.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice stuff. Looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclejdof3 (Mar 11, 2015)

that's awesome would you share a material list with measurements. Very sweet job


----------



## texasagg92 (Dec 8, 2010)

I really liked this design. I had to build one. I did prepare a dwg for myself with all of the cut lengths. The cost was <$50. Got all of the materials at Home Depot.


----------



## jaragon (Jul 14, 2009)

Where is the parts list for this? I really like this design.


----------



## jaragon (Jul 14, 2009)

What are the dimensions of the cuts and what size pipe?

I see

6 Caps
4 90' T's
2 45' T's
4 Elbows
And just pipe and tape and spray paint


----------



## bbell220 (Jul 19, 2013)

Another project to do now


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

Did you dip your pipe in a camo dip or is it tape?


----------



## jaragon (Jul 14, 2009)

Well gave it a try. It turned out great good little project with the kids. Total cost about 60 bucks


----------



## OCalan (May 6, 2014)

thanks, i'ma have to try make one over the weekend!


----------

